# Omega 3 the Thrill Krills we love and Reds love them more"



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

http://youtu.be/jatX-Ww97dE

why provide information without substances

when we flex giving saving gifts without fear

Be the 1 percent

why?

Your mates deserve it

and I still pin hole my Krill and other supplements as I use them as well and do not buy her products

I buy Her Mind 
and this is a 40 year study group on me

against all odds

If you open your minds and Not we did this for 45 years mercy me

That's a stuck option

The largest in the oceans feed on Krill the Great whales as well as the great Chum/ dog salmon

until Mother God takes them home .

Every fast food processed western junk foods you pass

Your reducing your kids futures and minds and developments.


Hate is fear open a door for the broken

and reach out and risk some

We wins

and all processed foods all fast foods is less then crappers 

Grow it hunt it and fish on 

even folks who don't hunt real foods or raise we love and gift them whole food options and supplements that add to life not take 

God bless Dr. Becker Her stands are burning bright


----------

